# Mean little citrinellum



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Beefing with the neighbor


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

The beautiful roommate


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thats a lovely specimen


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

did you by any chance get those from rapps? iv been wanting some for a while but i dont have an open tank


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Yep i got 6 from Rapps. If you are in so cal i got 3 ou can have for free...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

damn! i live in illinois







...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> thats a lovely specimen


 indeed..great finnage


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

why are they separated


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Death in # said:


> why are they separated


to avoid the chances of them excessively harassing/killing each other, I imagine.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > why are they separated
> ...


 are they that agrresive towards each other????????????


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

they certainly can be, though not ALWAYS.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Death in # said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > Death in # said:
> ...


if you notice in the second picture he is flaring up at his roommate which he muct not care too much for :laugh: . so ya if they were together im sure one of them could cause some serious damage to the other one.


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

I had six that were together in a 90 gallon. They mangled each other so bad i had to seperate the dominant fish one by one untill it came down to them all being seperated. They WILL beat each other to a pulp if i let them go together though this isnt always the case with all citrinellus if givin alot of tank space. The one pictured on top has taken the crown so far as the most aggressive. He swims the tank with a constant flare shaking his head and charging in quick darts around his area. Its pretty funny watching how tough he thinks. Heres another pic of the male in the top picture on the left and another thick male that use to be housed next to him on the right. Look at the hump on that little guy


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that is gonna be one nice looking male midas when he grows up


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

nice man


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: allright thanks benefit
there are mean bastards then
how agggressive are they during feeding time


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

my old red devil/midas would eat his meals like they were his last. he would hit them so hard he would throw water out of the tank all over my floor


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

if you know how flowerhorn are, that will give you a very similar idea on how RDs/Midas are.. and other large central american cichlids in general. Big mean powerful hungryassed fish.


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

> how agggressive are they during feeding time


They are highly aggressive to anything near them when feeding but dont take down feeders or anything. Cichla and Crenicichla is what your looking for if you want some real action during feeding time.


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

I want one of those...:nod:


----------

